# M&P magazine loading



## hogghead

I am having a problem with my M&P 45 magazines. The magazines are extremely difficult to load. Especially the 8th, and 9th round. I got tired of fighting it and do not even load the 10th round. Now I am not a wimp and have been loading magazines for 40 years, but these magazines are a couple of tough buggers. I know I can not be the only person having difficulty with these magazines. I have never bought a magazine loading tool before, but for this pistol I may need one. Can someone recommend a good one?? Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Brydawg

When I first brought my M&P .40 home and started loading the clips, I thought the same thing. I took the Mag's apart and manually compressed the springs as far as I could without loosing control of them. That seemed to help a lot, but they're still purty stiff. I'm sure they'll break in with some use.


----------



## Todd

Check out the UpLULA


----------



## tarheelbball

Todd said:


> Check out the UpLULA


what he said. you can order them from midwayusa.com


----------



## Doberman

This seems to be true with all the new S&W's... my M&P9 was the same way.......
I loaded them up for about a week and then went to the range.... after putting 200 rounds through them they seem to have loosened up some now I can do this :smt023 again


----------



## Poink88

I didn't realize it at the time but now very thankful that XDM included a magazine loader with their package :smt023 . Learned the hard way what it is when I am having problem loading the 17 ammo mag.:smt083


----------



## TOF

Your mags will loosen up with use. My hands hurt most of the day from arthritis but I get all ten loaded. If I wasn't so cheap and stubborn I would buy a Uplula. Also I have to show the kids I can still manage. They use aids.

tumbleweed


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

There is a place that makes speedloaders that is relatively local. About an hour away. I watched them at the last two gun shows. They were just sitting there talking and running bullet after bullet. Then unload and do it again. It was called brass stackers.

http://www.tgrenterprises.com/brassstacker/

Seemed to be much faster and easier than uplula. Not to mention last I looked brass stackers was cheaper.


----------



## BrianV

I picked up the UpLula at the range last weekend - works like a charm. It's actually too good - We went through 3 boxes before I knew it.

-Brian


----------



## rccola712

Could the mag need a good cleaning possibly?


----------



## shootalot523

*mag issues*

They all seem to be like this. I also got one of the Uplula, and they work great.


----------



## Sully2

shootalot523 said:


> They all seem to be like this. I also got one of the Uplula, and they work great.


I agree on all counts!


----------

